# Please fix your menus



## unfocused (Sep 25, 2015)

The main site's menu bar is totally jacked up in Firefox and on mobile devices. On a phone it is beyond annoying as the submenu items obscure most of the content.


----------



## takesome1 (Sep 25, 2015)

On my iphone the "Desktop" button at the bottom seems to work just fine.


----------



## JPAZ (Sep 25, 2015)

Looks fine and works fine for me with Firefox on Win 7 PC. Also seems OK on iOS 9. Maybe try to purge your cache?


----------



## rfdesigner (Sep 25, 2015)

If I log on at lunch time at work, then the menus are terrible.. but we have shed loads of IT security so only a portion of the site will be getting downloaded. (ie on W7)

At home I'm getting away without the scripts from deployads.com and googletagserices.com yet everything's fine.
(firefox on 7)

I suspect the site's got a bit more "fancy" coding wise and some systems are taking exception.


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 26, 2015)

I just upgraded to IOS 9 and the home screen is cut off on the sides.

Edit: Ok its working better now, I can scroll left and right, so maybe that was user error. Though it still won't zoom out to fit the full page width. (this is an iPad reading the Desktop formatting)


----------

